# Zuverlässiger MTB-Schrauber in Ka. gesucht



## items (30. Mai 2005)

Hi all,
da in nächster Zeit mehrere längere Touren anstehen, würde ich mein Fahrrad (Cube LTD5) gern mal in sehr zuverlässige Hände geben, um eine Runduminspektion machen zu lassen. D.h. Schaltung, Bremse usw. überholen, alles durchgucken und neue machen, was neu zu machen ist. Normalerweise lass ich ja immer alles beim Stammschrauber um die Ecke machen, aber der ist eher auf "normale" Fahrräder spezialisiert und weniger auf MTB und die damit zusammehängenden Eigenheiten. 
Deshalb sollte es mal zu einem Spezialisten und das auch, weil ich von Zeit zu Zeit ein Schleifen aus der Vorderradbremse habe und evtl. ein kleines Problem mit der Gabel usw. 

Empfohlen worden sind mir zum einen der hier:
http://pedalerie.de/

und die hier:
http://www.velodrom.org

Kann mir jemand zu denen was sagen oder einen anderen wirklich kompetenten MTB-Schrauber empfehlen (gerne auch etwas zentraler)?

Grüße und Danke
items


----------



## Froschel (30. Mai 2005)

den hier http://www.cruiser-karlsruhe.de/index.html fand ich ok

pedalerie kenn ich ned

von Velodrom halt ich nix

am besten selber schrauben dann weisst du was du hast....




-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (30. Mai 2005)

Moin,
Danke erstmal. 


> von Velodrom halt ich nix


Nur mal so interessehalber: Wieso denn nicht?

greetz
items


----------



## Froschel (30. Mai 2005)

konnten mir kein Truvativ Innenlager wechseln, angeblich wätten sie kein Werkzeug dafür.

entweder sie hatten keine Lust so ne Kleinigkeit zu machen --> schlecht

oder sie hatten wirklich kein Werkzeug dafür --> ebenfalls schlecht



außerdem find ich den Laden ziemlich teuer.


-_-


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2005)

Velodrom: 
bei mir waren die Schaltzüge so schlecht verlegt, das sie beide nach einem Monat rissen (viel zu enge Kurven)
Ausserdem hatte der Steuersatz spiel und ich musste das erstmal nachstellen.

Überzeugt war ich von Ex-Schrauber vom Velo-Discount, der wohl derzeit in den USA schraubt.

Ansonsten empfehle ich wirklich nur selbst zu schrauben. Ich hasse es zwar, aber wenn man anständige Arbeit haben will, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit. Nach dem 10. Velohändler hab ich es zumindest aufgegeben.


----------



## items (30. Mai 2005)

Jo. Hab inzwischen mal die Suche nach Velodrom bemüht und was ich da höre, klingt nicht gut. 

Selber machen klingt besser und hab ich beim Motorrad auch immer gemacht. Aber da an der Bremse rumfzufummeln ist für Grobmotoriker wie mich irgendwie leichter als an einer feinstziselierten XT-Scheibenbremse, um der das gelegentlichen Schleifen auszutreiben. 
Will sagen, für einfache Arbeiten reicht das Feingefühl ansonsten gehöre ich trotz besten Willens leider irgendwie immer noch eher zur Kategorie "nach fest kommt lose" |

greetz
items


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Mai 2005)

items schrieb:
			
		

> Jo. Hab inzwischen mal die Suche nach Velodrom bemüht und was ich da höre, klingt nicht gut.



empfehlen kann ich www.radwerk-ka.de da habe ich meine Cube her, ist ein kleinen aber kompetente Laden, und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden..
Und wie immer, nein ich bekomme keine Provition, (leider   )


----------



## Ulli1169 (30. Mai 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> konnten mir kein Truvativ Innenlager wechseln, angeblich wätten sie kein Werkzeug dafür.
> entweder sie hatten keine Lust so ne Kleinigkeit zu machen --> schlecht
> oder sie hatten wirklich kein Werkzeug dafür --> ebenfalls schlecht
> außerdem find ich den Laden ziemlich teuer.
> -_-



jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu sagen, hat nix mit velodrom zu tun,
imho ist der laden OK; da war ich schon zu Zeiten von Peter und Alex
Kunde.

wenn das truvativ geschraube ne kleinigkeit ist, dann kaufs Werkzeug bei 
Ebay und machs selber, das hab ich da schon für ein paar euro gesehen. wegen einer solchen kleinigkeit halte ich es nicht fair, einen etablierten laden in KA schlechtzumachen.

vielleicht lohnen sich so kleine Dienstleistungen ja wirklich nicht und die Läden lehnen dies daher ab ? Grade weil Leute wie du "es zu teuer" finden obwohl sie eine gute Dienstleistung Erwarten und in Anspruch nehmen wollen ?

Woher kommt eine miese schrauberqualität hier und da wohl ? das fällt ja nicht vom himmel. Da kommen irgendwelche Dödels an, lassen sich im Laden beraten, zahlen dafür _NIX_, finden aber dann die Preise da zu teuer, und bestellen es für ein paar Euro günstiger im Internet. Den nächsten Tag kommen die Leut dann wieder an, wollen ne Mechanikerdienstleistung für fast geschenkt haben obwohl die heutigen technischen Komponenten immer komplexer werden und durchaus lebenswichtige Funkionen mit verbunden sind.   

Die geiz-ist-geil Denke muss auch irgendwann
ein Ende haben, da hängen schliesslich Arbeitsplätze (in DE!) dran 
und es ist niemand von uns Bikern geholfen wenn die paar übriggebliebenen Händler vor Ort sich nur noch unqualifizierte und billige Aushilfsschrauber leisten können.


Amen.


----------



## Froschel (30. Mai 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu sagen, hat nix mit velodrom zu tun,
> imho ist der laden OK; da war ich schon zu Zeiten von Peter und Alex
> Kunde..


zu den Zeiten fand ich den Laden auch ok



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das truvativ geschraube ne kleinigkeit ist, dann kaufs Werkzeug bei
> Ebay und machs selber, das hab ich da schon für ein paar euro gesehen. wegen einer solchen kleinigkeit halte ich es nicht fair, einen etablierten laden in KA schlechtzumachen..


wenn ich nur für große Einkäufe gut bedient werd kann mir ein Laden gestohlen bleiben 



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht lohnen sich so kleine Dienstleistungen ja wirklich nicht und die Läden lehnen dies daher ab ? Grade weil Leute wie du "es zu teuer" finden obwohl sie eine gute Dienstleistung Erwarten und in Anspruch nehmen wollen ?.


ich wollte die Montage nicht zu einem Schnäppchenpreis sondern einfach nur Montier haben ,fast egal für welchen Preis.
Und wenn sich solche kleinigkeiten nicht lohnen, dann braucht sich keiner wundern wenn man sein Zeugs im Internet kauft.



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt eine miese schrauberqualität hier und da wohl ? das fällt ja nicht vom himmel. Da kommen irgendwelche Dödels an, lassen sich im Laden beraten, zahlen dafür _NIX_, finden aber dann die Preise da zu teuer, und bestellen es für ein paar Euro günstiger im Internet. Den nächsten Tag kommen die Leut dann wieder an, wollen ne Mechanikerdienstleistung für fast geschenkt haben obwohl die heutigen technischen Komponenten immer komplexer werden und durchaus lebenswichtige Funkionen mit verbunden sind.   .


In jedem anderen Gewerbe gibt`s nen besimmten Stundensatz für Dienstleistungen und der sollte gelten (und der kann durchaus auch hoch sein für gute Arbeit), nicht wieviel ich vorher bei jemanden schon eingekauft hab.



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Die geiz-ist-geil Denke muss auch irgendwann
> ein Ende haben, da hängen schliesslich Arbeitsplätze (in DE!) dran
> und es ist niemand von uns Bikern geholfen wenn die paar übriggebliebenen Händler vor Ort sich nur noch unqualifizierte und billige Aushilfsschrauber leisten können.
> Amen.


spendet für unsere Bike-Läden




-_-


----------



## black soul (30. Mai 2005)

radwerk in der waldstadt ist ganz ok. ansonsten siehts net gut aus hier in KA. in  der pedalerie war ich auch schon, klingt net schlecht was der macht, also rein theor. ahnung, aber ob es praktisch genauso ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
falls es dir nicht zu weit ist,kann ich dir den bunny hop in bruchsal noch empfehlen. durlacher str. 82


----------



## Ulli1169 (30. Mai 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> radwerk in der waldstadt ist ganz ok. ansonsten siehts net gut aus hier in KA. in  der pedalerie war ich auch schon, klingt net schlecht was der macht, also rein theor. ahnung, aber ob es praktisch genauso ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> falls es dir nicht zu weit ist,kann ich dir den bunny hop in bruchsal noch empfehlen. durlacher str. 82



Vom Bunny Hop hab ich mein RR. Die legen es drauf an, möglichst
viele Bikes über eine sehr hohe rabattierung abzuverkaufen. Die Werkstatt
ist recht klein und in einem Eck des Ladens eingerichtet. Ob die richtig gut
schrauben können weiss ich ned so recht - beim Lenkerband wickeln wurde bei mir ein wenig geschlampt; sieht nicht schön aus, was ich am Lenker hab.

Gut ist immer (so wie damals zu Peters Zeiten im Velodrom) wenn der Besitzer
selbst auch schraubt. Damit ist gewähleistet daß der Mechaniker über Jahre hinweg Erfahrung sammelt. Oft hat man ja Aushilfskräfte welche das nur eine Zeitlang tun.

In der Richtung ist auch der Laden "Radsport Durlach" angesiedelt und IMO nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2005)

Also wenn Peter vom Velodrom was gemacht hatte, war das immer 1a Sahne! Keine Frage! 

Aber er ist nicht mehr und in der Werkstatt steht ein Gelernter und so einige 400 Jobber ohne Ausbildung. Das klappt nicht mehr so richtig (Gismo verzeih mir).


----------



## specialist (30. Mai 2005)

Durlch, Bruchsal...fahr doch nach Remchingen zum CycleSport.
Klasse Service, der Schrauber heißt Sigi und ist schon so lange dabei wie es Mountainbikes gibt  .
Ich bin dort mehr als zufrieden, und viele die ich kenne und dort auch hingehen, ebenfalls.

speci


----------



## bluesky (30. Mai 2005)

naja ... beim cyclesport hab ich aber schon schrott gesehen ... nichts gegen die leute dort und ich weiß auch nicht wer dran geschraubt hat aber laufräder lass ich nicht mehr beim cyclesport bauen ... die hatte ich dann 2 monate später beim herrbike in pf zum nachzentrieren ... seit dem halten sie 

alles andere haben sie aber bisher gut gemacht


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,
zu deiner Frage welcher Händler/Schrauber?
in Ka ist es eher schlecht als recht, entweder Du machst es selber, oder mußt solange suchen bis Du den richtigen gefunden hast. Bei Velo war ich auch schon, noch in der Innenstadt damals, war auch nicht zufrieden hatte nach einer Reparatur das gleiche Prob wieder, seit er jetzt in der ehemaligen Velo-Discount Halle ist, Neureuter-Str. hat er die Preise ein bißchen erhöht, wen wunderst, bei Velo-Discount war ich Stammkunde, schade warn immer paar Dufte Typen an Land  
Gruß Stonelebs
P.S in Ettlingen war ich mal bei Rat und Tat, die Erstinspektion für mein Stevens F9 Lite fand ich okay.


----------



## items (31. Mai 2005)

Moin,
Danke für die Tipps. Ich werd mal die Pedalerie versuchen. Freunde waren da, wurden gut beraten und der Chef fährt wohl gelegentlich selber mit dem Rad über die Alpen. Ich werd dann mal berichten, wies war.

greetz
items


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Mai 2005)

@ Velodrom
Bin dort jahrelang hin, habe dort drei Bikes gekauft und dort - werkstattmäßig - viel Licht aber auch Schatten erlebt (auch zu Peters Zeiten). Die Schrauberei war eigentlich immer okay, die Oragnisation war nicht so toll, sehr oft war das Bike - entgegen der Absprache - nicht fertig! War dafür mit Leihrädern häufig (nicht immer) großzügig ...

@ Gruners gute ...
Hat bei mir die Scheibenbremsaufnahme gefräst - Preis und Leistung war okay!

@ Ride Your Bike
Bisher nur Kleinkram dort gekauft - macht einen guten Eindruck. Kann man durchaus mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (31. Mai 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> (Gismo verzeih mir).


grins !! Der Arme !!


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Mai 2005)

Velodrom halte ich für durchschnittlich, mein Eindruck ist so, wie bei vielen Radläden wo ich schon war.
Im Sommer bin ich von Peter noch ganz gut beraten worden, hab Schuhe und noch ein paar Sachen da gekauft... inzwischen, naja...

Beispiel:
Ich wollte Leitungsteile für ne Hayes HFX 9, Allerweltsbremse.

Velodrom: "Hamma nicht. Müssten wir bestellen."
Ich: "Och  ... ja dann bestellen se mal"
Velodrom: "Dauert halt ne Woche oder 2"
Ich: "Naja da muss ich durch"
Velodrom [anderer Mitarbeiter kommt zur Hilfe]: "Plus Versandkosten!!"

Bin dann gegangen, denn in Anbetracht des Freeride Hardtails mit HFX-9 vorn und hinten, was neben mir an der Wand hing, kam mir das komisch vor. Wie haben die die Leitungen an dem Ding verlegt?


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Mai 2005)

Ach und @blond25:

Zum Trost kannst du den Jungs sagen, die Renner auf dem Turmberg fanden wir recht lecker - nur die Dreifachkurbel an dem CR-1 -- also das geht ja garnicht


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juni 2005)

na also ich kenne kaum nen shop wo du so hayes brmeschläuche am laufenden meter bekommst.
das freeride bike kam wahrscheinlich komplett vom hersteller vormontiert mit den bremsen. im besten fall wurde das rad aus einzlteilen zusammengeaut auch da ist in den meisten fällen    eine komplette bremse im bremssatz enthalten -)
die aufregung finde ich völlig daneben.

der herr mit dem truvativ lager:

auch dieses werkzeug ist recht selten denn octalink ist ausgestorben und alles außer truvativ hat norale zähne. auch hier kann ich es verstehn warum der laden es nicht hatte.
truvativ is da für exotsiches bekannt. am dh innenlager sind m12 verbaut. isis hat normalerweise m15...wenn da eine weg is is der road trip gelaufen 

think about it ;-)


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juni 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Beispiel:
> Ich wollte Leitungsteile für ne Hayes HFX 9, Allerweltsbremse.
> Velodrom: "Hamma nicht. Müssten wir bestellen."
> ...



Also das die keine Bremsleitungen für Hayes da haben kann ich auch verstehen. Die kommen immer fertig Zusammengebaut und befüllt beim Händler an. 
Das die allerdings die Versandkosten auf dich abwältsen wollten ist ja wieder typisch. Beim Grosshändler bestellen die das beim nächsten mal mit und gut. Mein derzeitiger Händler hier, fragt immer obs sofort und zuzüglich Versand sein darf, oder bei der nächsten Bestellung mit kommen soll. Sofort heist derzeit 2 Tage.   

2 Wochen heist beim Velodrom allerdings 5 Wochen (Zumindest meine Erfahrung mit meinem Kinesis Rahmen). 

Und nochmal zu dem Preisthema: Ich verlang fürs schrauben auch keine Preise die alles unterbieten. Aber die Arbeit muss Stimmen. Und wenn der Aufbau meines Bikes damals das doppelte gekostet hätte, wäre es OK gewesen, zumindest, wenns dann ordentlich gewesen wäre ...  
Derzeit lass ich nur Laufräder machen, wenn die wieder zu schlimm aus dem Lot sind. Die kontrolliere ich aber noch im Laden ob die dann OK sind.


----------



## lelebebbel (8. Juni 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> na also ich kenne kaum nen shop wo du so hayes brmeschläuche am laufenden meter bekommst.
> das freeride bike kam wahrscheinlich komplett vom hersteller vormontiert mit den bremsen. im besten fall wurde das rad aus einzlteilen zusammengeaut auch da ist in den meisten fällen    eine komplette bremse im bremssatz enthalten -)
> die aufregung finde ich völlig daneben.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte keine Bremsleitung am Meter oder sonst irgendwas ausgefallenes, sondern die Presshülsen und Schlaucheinsätze, und das Entlüftungskit, also das was man man braucht um eine Leitung an den Hebel zu machen. Zum Beispiel nach dem Leitungskürzen (wie bei mir). 
Ich find es halt ziemlich seltsam: Wenn ich da eins dieser Räder mit Hayes9 gekauft hätte, und ich hätte gern nen anderen Lenker dran, oder ich reiss mir beim Fahren ne Leitung kaputt oder wasweissich, dann hätte ich wohl auch 14 Tage warten müssen, bis die mir die Bremse reparieren bzw. die Leitung kürzen können. Klar kommen die Bikes vormontiert, aber wenn man Räder mit solchen Bremsen verkauft, sollte man als Shop ja wohl auch das Standard-Servicezeug für die Bremsen da haben, um sie dann auch warten zu können. 

Oder zumindest dann sagen: "Ach, das haben wir grad nicht da, aber wir wollten das sowieso Bestellen, denn schliesslich hängen hier überall Räder mit diesen Bremsen rum! Komm in ner Woche nochmal."


Zum ISIS Innenlager: Die M12 Schrauben sind bei den DH Innenlagern üblich, weil da eine dickwandigere Achse genutzt wird. Ist bei den Raceface Lagern genauso. Die normalen ISIS Lager haben aber M15.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Juni 2005)

okey...aus deiser sicht hast du recht...dann hätter der kunde erstmal pause...m12 is bei allen dh lagern ? ja ich weiß warum m12 statt m15 ;-)...aber ich dachte is idee von truvativ :->


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juni 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte keine Bremsleitung am Meter oder sonst irgendwas ausgefallenes, sondern die Presshülsen und Schlaucheinsätze, und das Entlüftungskit, also das was man man braucht um eine Leitung an den Hebel zu machen. Zum Beispiel nach dem Leitungskürzen (wie bei mir). ...



Ok, das verstehe ich... Sorry, dann habe ich dir unrecht getan.    
Die Sachen hab ich sogar bei mir in meiner Hobby-Werkstatt. Die Presshülsen und Schlaucheinsätze lagen meinem Scott sogar bei (Als ob die gewusst haben, das ich die Bremse nicht lange an dem Bike fahr).
Vor allem da die dann nicht wirklich viel zu haben brauchen, da gibts von jedem Bremsenhersteller normalerweise einen Standart. Und wieviele braucht man schon vorrätig zu haben, Hayes (Weil absolutes Massenprodukt) und Magura. Ausserdem noch Shimano, weils viele Bike-Hersteller ran schrauben. Also ganze drei Stück. 

Aber mal was zum Schutz vom Velodrom: Als Verkaufswahre hätt ich das auch nicht da, nur als Werkstattwahre zur eigenen Benutzung (Sicher die Hülsen und Schlaucheinsätze schon zum Verkauf, aber als loose Ware). Denn solche Produkte sind der absolute Ladenhütter. Die wollen schlieslich auch durchs Schrauben Geld verdiehnen.   

Ach ja... Entlüftungskits kannst du dir fast immer sparen. Entweder Apuariumschlauch oder Spritzen aus der Apotheke helfen. Und Bremsflüssigkeit gibts im Autozubehör spot billig. Was du für Mineralöl befüllung verwenden kannst, weiss ich nicht, meine alte XT war mit Mineralöl befüllt, die hatte ich dann auf Dot 5 umgefüllt. Lief anschliessend viel besser! Aber es ist gefährlich, da Bremsflüssigkeit verdammt agressiv ist und Dichtungen weg ätzen kann.


----------



## fastfood (9. Juni 2005)

Hi,

kann das Velodrom bestens empfehlen. Bin seit 1998 dort Stammkunde und
immer bestens bedient worden . 

Am besten, selbst ausprobieren.

Cheers,

fastfood


----------



## flicken (17. Juni 2005)

Ich hab´s mehrmals bei Velodrom probiert, wurde aber leider immer wieder enttäuscht. 
Vor allem für ein Schaltwerk (XT2003) inkl. einbau und Zug 134 zu verlangen ist einfach nur Abzocke. Abgesehn von der Tatsache, dass auch hier die Zugverlegung unter aller Sau war. 
Nach diesem Erlebnis habe ich mir dann einen schönes Radwerkszeugkasten gekauft und mach alles selber. 
Jedenfalls ist es kein Wunder, dass der Laden langsam aber sicher zu Grunde geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (20. Juni 2005)

Hat jemand schon mal in KA irgendwo seine Manitou (Black) Gabel im Service
gehabt und war zufrieden ? Evtl steht das bei mir an. 

Danke, Gruss Ulli


----------



## Ulli1169 (20. Juni 2005)

FLICKEN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab´s mehrmals bei Velodrom probiert, wurde aber leider immer wieder enttäuscht.
> Vor allem für ein Schaltwerk (XT2003) inkl. einbau und Zug 134? zu verlangen ist einfach nur Abzocke. Abgesehn von der Tatsache, dass auch hier die Zugverlegung unter aller Sau war.
> Nach diesem Erlebnis habe ich mir dann einen schönes Radwerkszeugkasten gekauft und mach alles selber.
> Jedenfalls ist es kein Wunder, dass der Laden langsam aber sicher zu Grunde geht.



Hab bei Velodrom nachgefragt, die oben beschriebene Tätigkeiten sind
inkl. aller Aufwände (Arbeitszeit) maximal 90 Eur zu berappen. Entweder
du hast nicht alles erwähnt oder es hat jemand an der Kasse einen Fehler gemacht. Falls du die Differenz erstattet haben willst, wende dich einfach an Cengiz, evtl klappt das weil die im Laden für alle anfallenden Aufwände
eine Pauschale ansetzen. 

Gruss Ulli


----------



## mihioc (4. August 2006)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu Velodrom (neuer Laden):
Nach mittlerweile bestimmt 10 Einkäufen bzw. Reparaturen dort sind meine Kumpels und ich immer wieder entäuscht worden. Wir sind beim besten Willen nicht anspruchsvoll, jedoch wurden wir immer wieder in einem der Punkte Freundlichkeit, Qualität oder Preisgestaltung völlig entäuscht. Vor Allem die Preispolitik ist so gut wie immer inakzeptabel gewesen.
Soweit möglich gehen wir auch nicht mehr hin, aber hin und wieder ließ es sich nicht vermeiden...
Es ist schon traurig, dass in einer Stadt wie Karlsruhe und naher Umgebung kein auch nur annähernd vernünftiger Laden mit ein wenig professionellem Anspruch zu finden ist.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2006)

Wie oft wollen wir das hier denn noch diskutieren? Alle 2 Monate ein neuer Thread bei dem wieder nix raus kommt, außer das jeder mit allen schon mal schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat. 
Ich denke in jedem Laden kommt es drauf an, am wen man gerät und was man will. Je nachdem wird es gut und günstig oder schlecht und überteuert. 

Aber um auch was beizusteuern: Ich mag die Beratung von Blondy beim Velodumm. Aussagen wie "Langfingerhandschuhe sind nur was für Downhiller" und "Fullys braucht man nur wenn man Springen will" zeichnen sie als absolute Kennerin der Szene aus.


----------



## Firebiker J-A (5. August 2006)

Hallo MTB-Fans,

erstmal Servus von mir da ich ja noch nicht so lange hier bin! (Trotzdem ein echt tolles forum!).

So jetzt mal zum Thema:
Ich kann nur den Radsport Sensz in Karlsdorf-Neuthard empfehlen. Der ver kauft und wartet Cube`s (da habe ich meines her). Das ist zwar nur ein Ein-Mann-Betrieb aber hier Schraubt der Chef höchstpersöhnlich! Und vom Preis-Leistung her ist er i.O. Er ist auch auf der Cube HP eingetragen.

Gruß
Jens-Alexander


----------



## mihioc (7. August 2006)

Hab gerade nochn super Tip bekommen, in Wörth-Maximiliansau (B10), also en paar Kilometer auserhalb ist ein Händler names Killer Rad GmbH:
http://www.killer-rad.de/
Sieht ganz vernünftig aus, was der so im Programm hat und ist nicht so weit weg wie der Bunny Hop Shop...

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## knoflok (7. August 2006)

@tick: 

blondie im velodrom ist schon alleine eine anreise wert. vorher einen netten fragenkatalog ausdenken (nicht zu kompliziert) und dann einfach freuen. 

Grüße
knofi


----------



## Porthos (7. August 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @tick:
> blondie im velodrom ist schon alleine eine anreise wert. vorher einen netten fragenkatalog ausdenken (nicht zu kompliziert) und dann einfach freuen.
> Grüße
> knofi


...jaja, die ist echt Klasse! Ein Freund wollte was über den Unterschied zwischen den Selle Italia Sattel SLR TT und XC wissen und dachte sich da unterstützt man mal den Einzelhandel, läßt sich beraten und geht nicht über das Internet. 
Anstatt konkret auf seine direkte Frage zu antworten, erzählte sie ihm immer irgendwas anderes. Als er dann (nach der 3. Nachfrage) wissen wollte, ob sie seine Frage denn überhaupt beantworten kann, knallte sie den Sattel in die Hand und sagte beleidigt "...dann lass Dich halt von jemand anderes beraten" und ging. Er übrigens auch.
Ich persönlich bin immer gut beraten worden, oft auch zur preisgünstigeren Variante hin. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich erstens nie zu Blondie gehe und zweitens bei den Herren den Blondchen/ Blödchen-Bonus habe... Mein Fahrrad haben die auch immer einwandfrei geschraubt.
Porthos


----------



## ramanujan (9. August 2006)

Also ich habe mir mein komplettes Bike von www.mikes-bike.de zusammenscharuben lassen. Bin absolut zufrieden gewesen. Und wenn man mit zu einfachen Problemen kommt drückt er einem das Werkzeug in die Hand und sagt wie es gemacht wird. Find ich klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihioc (9. August 2006)

Porthos schrieb:
			
		

> ...jaja, die ist echt Klasse! Ein Freund wollte was über den Unterschied zwischen den Selle Italia Sattel SLR TT und XC wissen und dachte sich da unterstützt man mal den Einzelhandel, läßt sich beraten und geht nicht über das Internet.
> Anstatt konkret auf seine direkte Frage zu antworten, erzählte sie ihm immer irgendwas anderes. Als er dann (nach der 3. Nachfrage) wissen wollte, ob sie seine Frage denn überhaupt beantworten kann, knallte sie den Sattel in die Hand und sagte beleidigt "...dann lass Dich halt von jemand anderes beraten" und ging. Er übrigens auch.
> Ich persönlich bin immer gut beraten worden, oft auch zur preisgünstigeren Variante hin. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich erstens nie zu Blondie gehe und zweitens bei den Herren den Blondchen/ Blödchen-Bonus habe... Mein Fahrrad haben die auch immer einwandfrei geschraubt.
> Porthos



Bahnbrechend, ich war heute auf Eure Empfehlung bei Blondie. Es war ein Erlebnis, es ging um Lenkergriffe!!! Traumhaft, Ahnung ohne Ende, da kann man nur noch staunen.  
Ich sage, sie ist auf jeden Fall immer eine Reise wert...

Gruß, Micha.


----------



## eL (9. August 2006)

ja momment
Die Blondie???
sie arbeitet jetz im velodrom????
knofi sach ma was!!


----------



## bluesky (9. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja momment
> Die Blondie???
> sie arbeitet jetz im velodrom????
> knofi sach ma was!!



und eL zieht nach KA um ...


----------



## knoflok (9. August 2006)

nene eL; 

nich Blond25. 

Die wohnt glaub weiterhin in E.

Die Verkäuferin ausm velodrom is ne andre...


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja momment
> Die Blondie???
> sie arbeitet jetz im velodrom????
> knofi sach ma was!!


Jetzt hauts mich vom Sockel,
du bist Blond25 auch noch nicht Life begegnet, oder? Die macht derzeit wohl Consulting-Tätigkeiten im IT-Umfeld, das wäre schon ein arger abstieg. Ganz davon zu schweigen das Sie garantiert 1000x mehr über Bikes weiß als das blonde etwas aus dem Velodumm.

Also bleib ruhig von KA fern.


----------



## bluesky (9. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Consulting-Tätigkeiten im IT-Umfeld, das wäre schon ein arger abstieg



naja ... *DAS* ist ansichtssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> naja ... *DAS* ist ansichtssache


Jetz sei ganz ganz vorsichtig... 
Ich bin auch in dem Gewerk unterwegs.


----------



## udoq (9. August 2006)

Zurück zum Thema. Was ich als alter Karlsruher schon einmal gar nicht empfehlen kann ist Zweirad Eicker GmbH CoKG & Abzocker. Trekkingrad für fast 2 Mille gekauft und Service nach einem Jahr null. Grad so als wollte man mit dem "alten" Rad nichts zu tun haben. o.k. für MTB spielt der sowieso nicht mit.
Daraufhin habe ich mein Cube im Internet besorgt.

Beratung bei www.bikelager.de. Bis jetzt nur Zubehör erstanden aber immer präzise beraten worden - was haltet Ihr von diesem Laden?


----------



## 1sepp1 (9. August 2006)

hallo

kennt ihr zweirad wiralli (oder so ähnlich), gab mal ne filiale in weingarten, jetzt wohl nur noch in stutensee oder karlsruhe.

wollte mir da ein mtb anschauen und ev. kaufen für rd. 2000 und musste mein müsing rennrad vor dem laden stehen lasen, da sein teppichboden ev. verschmutzt werden könnte durch die reifen.

lächerlich.

den laden habe ich nie mehr betreten.

grüssle

sepp


----------



## Porthos (9. August 2006)

udoq schrieb:
			
		

> Beratung bei www.bikelager.de. - was haltet Ihr von diesem Laden?


... dann schau mal http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172980
hier...
oder gib Bikelager in die Suche ein. Ich kann nur sagen, die waren zu blöd mein Rad richtig zu kodieren . Und unseriös auch, da die es blind ohne Besitznachweis oder Perso kodiert haben.
Porthos


----------



## Martin_76 (10. August 2006)

Also ich habe super Erfahrungen mit dem Bike-Laden

Cyclesport in Singen/Remchingen (B10) gemacht.

www.cyclesport.de

Auswahl und Service sind gut. Die meisten Mitarbeiter kompetent und die Preise teils sehr günstig (z.B. RockShox - Gabeln) und in allen Fällen fair.


----------



## fozzy (13. August 2006)

1sepp1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> kennt ihr zweirad wiralli (oder so ähnlich), gab mal ne filiale in weingarten, jetzt wohl nur noch in stutensee oder karlsruhe.
> wollte mir da ein mtb anschauen und ev. kaufen für rd. 2000 und musste mein müsing rennrad vor dem laden stehen lasen, da sein teppichboden ev. verschmutzt werden könnte durch die reifen.



Ja, Zweirad Wiralli kenne ich und die Geschichte mit dem Teppich kommt mir ebenfalls sehr bekannt vor.

Der frühere Laden in Weingarten ist schon seit ca. 2-3 Jahren zu, seitdem gibt es wohl nur noch den kleinen Laden in Stutensee. Ich bin da auch mal von dem Inhaber ordentlich angepfiffen worden, als ich mein MTB, für das ich ein Ersatzteil brauchte (und i.ü. kurz zuvor dort für eine ganze Stange Geld gekauft hatte) in den Laden geschoben habe... Das war auch bei mir das letzte Mal, dass man mich dort gesehen hat.



			
				Martin_76 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe super Erfahrungen mit dem Bike-Laden Cyclesport in Singen/Remchingen (B10) gemacht.
> 
> www.cyclesport.de
> 
> Auswahl und Service sind gut. Die meisten Mitarbeiter kompetent und die Preise teils sehr günstig (z.B. RockShox - Gabeln) und in allen Fällen fair.



Kann ich voll unterschreiben, ist auch meine Empfehlung im Umkreis.

fozzy


----------



## sash73 (20. August 2006)

hallo ,leutz

das hört sich ja zum teil für nicht so gute und teure fachhändler!!!ich arbeite nebenher bei einem fachhändler,der auch nicht auf mtb spezialisiert ist.seit ich dort bin scho eher nene er kennt sich gut aus was fahrräder angeht,gibt mir viele tips.
bei einem fachhändler sind die ersatzteile immer teurer,da ja die meisten bei einem großhändler bestellen und der scho nicht billig ist.kaufe mir meine meisten teile auch im netz.habe halt den vorteil das ich alles selber machen kann habe erst freitag mein neues bike zusammen gestellt 
wenn ich bei euch in der nähe wohnen würde,würde ich mich gerne anbieten nach bikes zu schauen und zu machen.bis vor 3monaten war ich fast jedes we in karlsruhe.schade.......

sash


----------

